# Black and white cts2 coffee machine , fault change filter



## Lookoutleo (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi I have a cts2 Starbucks coffee machine and it has come up on the display to change filter . It's still working but I'm worried it might stop. Has anyone any idea how to clear this fault ? Anyone got a manual? Thank you for your help in advance


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It will be a reminder to change the water softener cartridge.

You'll have to trawl the web for info on how to reset the counter for the filter.


----------



## Lookoutleo (Apr 26, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> It will be a reminder to change the water softener cartridge.
> 
> You'll have to trawl the web for info on how to reset the counter for the filter.


Hi their thank you for your help , I've googled the fault but had no luck is it known by any more common model ? Thank you in advance for any help you can give ?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

They are made by Thermoplan, so try their website...


----------



## coffeeguy66 (Sep 19, 2018)

Does it have a card slot on the front or just a button selection panel for the coffees and a LCD display ?


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Hold down finger in top left hand side of touchpanel for about 4 seconds, a keypad will come

up asking for code, type in '7913000' or '70130000' (I forget which), this will give you access to the tech settings. Go into settings and on top left corner and you will see a counter for filter.


----------

